# European vs. Brazilian Portuguese - using them both on one website



## Regina22

Hi,

I have a question about using Portuguese on a website. 

The whole content of the website has been translated into EU Portuguese up until recently. However, our managers decided we should target the Brazilian market and should switch to Brazilian Portuguese for the future (without re-translating the existing EU Portuguese content). 

I am concerned that in the end the whole website will be a mess - a mix between BR and EU Portuguese. Should I worry, or the difference will not be that striking?

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## uchi.m

May I know what kind of website this is?


----------



## Joca

I am as curious as uchi.m. I second his question. 

But, if I may add something, in general, there are not very striking differences between written/printed Brazilian and Continental Portuguese. Now, the spoken language is a different story.

So, maybe you shouldn't be that worried...


----------



## Regina22

It is a gambling site - Casino and Sports betting platform.


----------



## Joca

As long as it is allowed to post this on here, would you please provide us with a couple of sentences from the website?


----------



## xiskxisk

The differences are very noticeable. Look at these examples:

You have updated your preferences.
Você atualizou suas preferências.
Atualizaste as tuas preferências.

that user has deleted their account
este usuário excluiu sua conta
esse utilizador apagou a sua conta

that username is taken by a deleted account
esse nome de usuário está em uso por uma conta deletada
esse nome de utilizador pertence a uma conta apagada

You are not logged in as that user.
Você não está logado como esse usuário.
Não tens sessão iniciada como esse utilizador.


----------



## Guigo

Creio que, pelos exemplos acima do xiskxisk, um brasileiro médio entenderia rapidamente o sentido das frases, escritas na variante europeia.


----------



## uchi.m

Some differences between variants you might find intriguing is, for instance, the word goal, which is what you name when a football player scores a point.

Brazilian variant: gol
European variant: golo

This slight difference may be enough to bring out confusion among football lovers.

One more example: goalkeeper,

Brazilian variant: goleiro
European variant: guarda-redes


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Creio que, pelos exemplos acima do xiskxisk, um brasileiro médio entenderia rapidamente o sentido das frases, escritas na variante europeia.



Receio que o fundo da questão seja estritamente comercial e não tenha que ver com a inteligibilidade de cada uma das variantes pelos falantes da outra. A verdade é que, aqui na Europa (e até mesmo em Portugal), folhetos e guias impressos destinados a turistas têm frequentemente uma versão brasileira e outra portuguesa, cujas diferenças são de puro pormenor se excluirmos as bandeiras exibidas nas capas. Aqui em França é comum em locais muito visitados e já reparei que, em Lisboa, os autocarros que fazem os _'tours_' da cidade anunciam audio-guias em ambas as variantes (Ok, aí trata-se de da língua falada, mas mesmo assim...). Já tenho perguntado e a explicação que uniformemente me dão nos diferentes sítios é que os visitantes brasileiros rejeitam os materiais escritos em português de Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Será? Bem, não converso com todos brasileiros que lá vão, mas pelo menos os que conheço não reclamam. Talvez seja, mas
seria absurdo, uma ou outra palavra diferente. Será que a ignorância deste meu povo chega a esse tanto? Não duvido!


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Já tenho perguntado e a explicação que uniformemente me dão nos diferentes sítios é que os visitantes brasileiros rejeitam os materiais escritos em português de Portugal.


Sorry for replying in English, but since the OP asked in this language, I won't beg to differ! I, personally, have problems with software targeted to Portugal because the technical jargon is not the same. There are cases when I incidentally grasp the meaning, but more often than not, I have to look for words in a dictionary---please note that I am a somewhat language-savvy person. What about those who cannot afford to try and read the other variant of Portuguese? Unfortunately, they are forever doomed to be stuck to their own variant of the language.


----------



## Joca

xiskxisk said:


> The differences are very noticeable. Look at these examples:
> 
> You have updated your preferences.
> Você atualizou suas preferências.
> Atualizaste as tuas preferências.
> 
> that user has deleted their account
> este usuário excluiu sua conta
> esse utilizador apagou a sua conta
> 
> that username is taken by a deleted account
> esse nome de usuário está em uso por uma conta deletada
> esse nome de utilizador pertence a uma conta apagada
> 
> You are not logged in as that user.
> Você não está logado como esse usuário.
> Não tens sessão iniciada como esse utilizador.



I agree: the differences are conspicable, but not necessarily mutually unintelligible.

Concordo que as diferenças sejam perceptíveis, mas não necessariamente mutuamente incompreensíveis.


----------



## Guigo

Se bem me lembro, os folhetos do Louvre, do Père Lachaise, do Rijskmuseum, etc, estão escritos em uma só variante (de Portugal, quase com certeza) e vejo os brasileiros alegres e felizes, desfilando com aqueles papeluchos nas mãos: "agora, sim, deu para entender!".


----------



## Joca

Regina22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about using Portuguese on a website.
> 
> The whole content of the website has been translated into EU Portuguese up until recently. However, our managers decided we should target the Brazilian market and should switch to Brazilian Portuguese for the future (without re-translating the existing EU Portuguese content).
> 
> I am concerned that in the end the whole website will be a mess - a mix between BR and EU Portuguese. Should I worry, or the difference will not be that striking?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated!



Does the website also include Spanish? How do you deal with the differences between European Spanish and South American Spanish, for instance?

I suggest that the website should stick with European Portuguese. I am sure a Brazilian audience will have no difficulty to understand what is being said. 

If necessary, in the case an European Portuguese term is totally unknown in Brazil (a rather low probability), you may use the Brazilian word in brackets. 

Stick with Continental Portuguese since as I presume the website is European itself and willy nilly the Portuguese language first originated in Portugal, of course.


----------



## uchi.m

E se tiver uma placa escrita _favor descarregar o autoclismo da retrete_, no site?


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Se bem me lembro, os folhetos do Louvre, do Père Lachaise, do Rijskmuseum, etc, estão escritos em uma só variante (de Portugal, quase com certeza) e vejo os brasileiros alegres e felizes, desfilando com aqueles papeluchos nas mãos: "agora, sim, deu para entender!".



A esses já não vou há uns tempos, mas há dois meses os castelos do Loire mais importantes tinham, sistematicamente, folhetos e guias nas duas variantes. Aliás, para que iriam gastar dinheiro em edições separadas se não houvesse pressão?
Esta foto é de Lisboa, de há dois anos:


----------



## Joca

Estive em Lisboa e Porto faz pouco e não vi isso em nenhum lugar. Acho que é um exagero, esse separatismo. Acaba aumentando o fosso entre as duas variantes, pelo menos no inconsciente das pessoas.

Será que na Espanha fazem o mesmo? Na Inglaterra?


----------



## Joca

uchi.m said:


> E se tiver uma placa escrita _favor descarregar o autoclismo da retrete_, no site?



Hahaha, nesse caso, uma tradução faria sentido, mesmo assim, com uma pitada de perspicácia, é possível entender a solicitação. Se vão atender, é outra história. 

Ou então use-se um desenho. Um desenho fala mais que mil palavras, não é o que dizem?


----------



## uchi.m

Joca said:


> Ou então use-se um desenho. Um desenho fala mais que mil palavras, não é o que dizem?


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> Estive em Lisboa e Porto faz pouco e não vi isso em nenhum lugar. Acho que é um exagero, esse separatismo. Acaba aumentando o fosso entre as duas variantes, pelo menos no inconsciente das pessoas.
> 
> Será que na Espanha fazem o mesmo? Na Inglaterra?



Acho que já vi em Espanha e até na Áustria, e só sei que se está a generalizar porque dou frequentemente com as duas ofertas, não porque me preocupe ou incomode esse género de detalhes. A fotografia de Lisboa tirei-a porque lá, parece-me um exagero e ainda por cima, partindo de um grande operador (o autocarro é da Cityrama/Grayline)


----------



## Joca

Carfer, agora não sei se sou eu a exagerar, mas essas coisas parecem estar ligadas ao crescente, certo ou errado, nacionalismo que toma conta da Europa, e de outras partes do mundo também.


----------



## uchi.m

Joca said:


> Carfer, agora não sei se sou eu a exagerar, mas essas coisas parecem estar ligadas ao crescente, certo ou errado, nacionalismo que toma conta da Europa, e de outras partes do mundo também.


Não sei se chega a tanto. Na recente eleição francesa, não tivemos a subida de Marine, embora o eleitorado dela tenha sido bastante numeroso.
No Brasil, estamos diante de uma sucessão de escândalos que vai de ponta a ponta no eixo político esquerda-direita, portanto existe realmente um certo ressentimento com o esquerdismo anterior, mas não sei ao certo se isso será motivo para a retomada da direita ao poder.
Nos EUA, o presidente joga duro contra a globalização e a austeridade em poluição ambiental.
No Japão, existe o receio de que vizinhos se equipem com arsenal nuclear e ameacem a hegemonia na região, além da preocupação com a quase eterna recessão econômica.


----------



## Guigo

uchi.m said:


> E se tiver uma placa escrita _favor descarregar o autoclismo da retrete_, no site?



Acho _retrete _uma palavra bem simpática: dá a ideia do retraimento, de retiro, de algo íntimo; o que aliás, está no catalão "retreure", origem da palavra, conforme Houaiss. Por outro lado, _privada_ propicia ótimos jogos de palavras: "Temer faz na vida pública o que faz na privada".

Penso que tugas e brazucas, lusos e tupinambás, poderiam encontrar pontos em comum, para atender às demandas de ambas as margens da poça: no caso, quem sabe _latrina_? Ou usar os parênteses, tipo: auto-carro (ônibus), retrete (privada), comboio (trem), etc.


----------



## uchi.m

Guigo said:


> Acho _retrete _uma palavra bem simpática: dá a ideia do retraimento, de retiro, de algo íntimo; o que aliás, está no catalão "retreure", origem da palavra, conforme Houaiss. Por outro lado, _privada_ propicia ótimos jogos de palavras: "Temer faz na vida pública o que faz na privada".


Concordo em gênero, número e grau! _Autoclismo _também soa erudito, com seu afã de palavra grega.


Guigo said:


> Penso que tugas e brazucas, lusos e tupinambás, poderiam encontrar pontos em comum, para atender às demandas de ambas as margens da poça: no caso, quem sabe _latrina_? Ou usar os parênteses, tipo: auto-carro (ônibus), retrete (privada), comboio (trem), etc.


O problema de @Regina22 seria de quantos parênteses exatamente estamos falando, e qual seria o esforço de atualizar o site deles.


----------



## Guigo

uchi.m said:


> Concordo em gênero, número e grau! _Autoclismo _também soa erudito, com seu afã de palavra grega.
> O problema de @Regina22 seria de quantos parênteses exatamente estamos falando, e qual seria o esforço de atualizar o site deles.



Um glossário poderia resolver, ao menos em parte, a questão... ou não?


----------



## uchi.m

Guigo said:


> Um glossário poderia resolver, ao menos em parte, a questão... ou não?


Sim, mas não seria tão prático como encontrar as palavras na variante desejada à primeira vista. Mas talvez seja apenas eu que não tenha a visão periférica bem desenvolvida...


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> Carfer, agora não sei se sou eu a exagerar, mas essas coisas parecem estar ligadas ao crescente, certo ou errado, nacionalismo que toma conta da Europa, e de outras partes do mundo também.



Não creio, Joca. Em que medida é que a vaga de nacionalismos justificaria que para a mesma língua se fizessem duas edições? Suponho que isso não sucede com o inglês (UK/US) ou com o espanhol (europeu e latino-americano), por exemplo. Ou talvez sim e eu é que não dou por isso, porque em geral não dou grande atenção aos folhetos, se bem que tenha a curiosidade de ver se há português. Mas se houvesse, acho que já me teria chamado a atenção Pessoalmente, não me aquece nem me arrefece que a oferta seja em português europeu ou brasileiro. O que não percebo é o porquê das duas.


----------



## Joca

Penso que Portugal (e muito menos o Brasil) *não* devia preocupar-se com essas diferenças linguísticas. O brasileiro que viaja a Portugal, seja a turismo, seja por estudos, seja por negócios, que se informe de antemão sobre as palavras 'problemáticas'. Basta uma consulta ao google. Ou se preferir, que as aprenda _in loco _ou por dedução ou com o auxílio dos nativos, geralmente muito solícitos. Simples assim. Digo que o Brasil deve preocupar-se menos ainda, porque, em toda minha 'longa' vida, ainda que tenha conhecido muitos e muitos portugueses, só os encontrei residentes aqui. Nunca, até hoje, deparei-me com um turista português. Não digo que não existam, mas talvez prefiram o Nordeste em vez do Sudeste e Sul, regiões por onde circulei. Minto: encontrei certa vez em Ouro Preto uma turista portuguesa. Na verdade, não era exatamente portuguesa, mas sim uma brasileira há muito radicada em Portugal e na época revisitando a terra natal.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> O que não percebo é o porquê das duas.


Não seria então uma forma de gentileza e corroborar com a ideia de que "turistas brasileiros são bem-quistos por cá"? Não me inteiro da quantidade de turistas que vão daqui para aí, mas deve ser uma cifra considerável.

Eu mesmo tenho vontade de visitar Lisboa, Sintra, o Porto, o Alentejo.


----------



## Joca

uchi, pode ser considerada uma gentileza, sim, mas, a meu ver, desnecessária, supérflua, exagerada, que pode nos fazer sentir deslocados e realmente muito diferentes, como se falássemos outra língua, e pior, como se necessitássemos de uma muleta.

Além do mais, a graça está em ver e sentir as diferenças, e não tê-las mastigadas.


----------



## uchi.m

É verdade; pelo que vi, aqui em Curitiba, nos pontos turísticos, não temos uma versão portuguesa dos informativos... 

Será possível que o brasileiro médio é tão alienado que não se esforce em se fazer entender em Portugal? Boa parte das pessoas que conheço nunca foram expostas ao português lusitano falado; em casa, por exemplo, quando tive que fazer sessões de Skype com um colega português, na sala de estar, minha mãe e minha irmã me disseram que não sabiam como eu conseguia entender "aquilo" (o que ele dizia).


----------



## Joca

É verdade: os portugueses nos entendem melhor do que nós a eles. Será que é porque assistem a novelas brasileiras?

Quando eu era criança, havia muitos portugueses por toda a parte. Ouvia-se o sotaque lusitano com facilidade. Hoje é muito difícil.

Aqui em Florianópolis, ouve-se mais espanhol (vizinhos argentinos e uruguaios) e francês (imigrantes haitianos e africanos), muito mais, do que o português lusitano.

Alguns 'manezinhos' (nativos de Florianópolis) ainda conservam resquícios do sotaque açoriano. Muitas vezes, ao ouvi-los, parece que se ouve um sotaque lusitano especial.

Parece ser a única ocasião em que Portugal nos 'visita'.


----------



## Carfer

Se a ideia fosse mostrar que são bem-quistos, faziam o mesmo com os falantes de espanhol ou de inglês, uma edição para cada variante. Mas não fazem, tanto quanto me apercebo, nem tem lógica fazê-lo porque é assumir um custo perfeitamente escusado e as empresas (ou o Estado quando são estabelecimentos públicos) não andam aí a gastar dinheiro à toa. Porque o fazem então com o português? Que diferenças vocabulares significativas existem entre as duas variantes em matéria de museus, monumentos e temáticas turísticas de interesse para o visitante comum que o justifiquem? Provavelmente, zero, mas se gastam dinheiro nessas edições e em anúncios e na pintura de autocarros em que distinguem o português de europeu do do Brasil, algum proveito pensam tirar. Só podem ser razões de mercado, que é, aliás, o que me respondem, não problemas de inteligibilidade de uma variante pelos falantes da outra, que, existindo efectivamente em casos pontuais, são marginais ou mesmo inexistentes em muitos domínios.


----------



## guihenning

Essa dualidade é mesmo desnecessária, mas é bem provável que os brasileiros rejeitem material português por ignorância, ou porque talvez ter um material coma bandeirinha verde e amarela lhes dê um _up_ no ego. Vai saber…
Em Zurique vi algumas traduções/folders turísticos que levavam a bandeira portuguesa, mas o material era claramente redigido em português do Brasil. Na Igreja de Grossmünster, só havia o nome do idioma e as informações abaixo, era neutral e até hoje não sei em '_qual português_' estava escrito. Em Berna, o português era maioritariamente europeu, mas eu sequer me dava ao trabalho de ler porque a tradução portuguesa ficava ao fim da lista e ler em italiano — mesmo sem saber italiano —  já dava conta do recado de entender o básico do que se queria dizer. "_Ingresso del Palazzo del Parlamento" _ou até em romanche: "_Entrada da l'edifici dal Parlament_". Muito melhor que alemão "_Eingang Parlamentsgebäude_"...
De qualquer modo, o problema parece ser mesmo com a brasileirada. Por terem muito mais contato com a nossa variante, os portugueses têm pouca dificuldade em entender aquilo que escrevemos e falamos. Mas há ainda um forte sentimento de recalque e de rechaça ao português europeu, muitas vezes não nos suscita qualquer dúvida, mas é rechaçado simplesmente porque é português. O pior é que nós mesmos disseminamos essa ideia por aí. Novamente em Zurique, um amigo zuriquenho que fala português se recusou, de primeira, a ler as instruções de esqui em português sob o argumento de que '_é português de Portugal e eu não o compreendo_'. Quando fiz com que ele lesse, terminou com um sorriso amarelo porque tinha entendido tudo e dizia que não entendia português de Portugal porque se os brasileiros não entendem, que se dirá dele.
A verdade é que nós somos absolutamente preguiçosos e ignorantes e na maioria das vezes sequer nos esforçamos para entender o que dizem do lado de lá, a recusa é automática e de chofre. Uma pena.


----------



## Joca

Well, after this lengthy debate, I wish Regina 22 - the original poster - would come up to say what decision they have finally made about the use of Portuguese on that website.


----------



## Vanda

Carfer:





> O que não percebo é o porquê das duas.


Guihe: 





> Essa dualidade é mesmo desnecessária, mas é bem provável que os brasileiros rejeitem material português por ignorância, ou porque talvez ter um material coma bandeirinha verde e amarela lhes dê um _up_ no ego. Vai saber…
> Novamente em Zurique, um amigo zuriquenho que fala português se recusou, de primeira, a ler as instruções de esqui em português sob o argumento de que '_é português de Portugal e eu não o compreendo_'. Quando fiz com que ele lesse, terminou com um sorriso amarelo porque tinha entendido tudo e dizia que não entendia português de Portugal porque se os brasileiros não entendem, que se dirá dele.
> A verdade é que nós somos absolutamente preguiçosos e ignorantes e na maioria das vezes sequer nos esforçamos para entender o que dizem do lado de lá, a recusa é automática e de chofre. Uma pena.


É exatamente isso que eu penso. Não faz sentido. E fico imaginando um bando de patricinhas e de deslumbrados exigindo um folheto brasileiro só por causa de ônibus, trem, ponto de ônibus... Quanto ao guia oral, ok, de vez em quando a gente tem dificuldade de acompanhar o sotaque... mas apenas detalhes, uma ou outra coisa.


----------



## pfaa09

Eu queria ver se um português no Brasil ou um brasileiro em Portugal estivessem a correr perigo de vida se iriam exigir as coisas nas suas variantes.
Acho um perfeito exagero, cada um acaba por se adaptar à variante que aparece.
Quanto ao site, nada como lançar a questão aos membros inscritos, ou até fazer um questionário daqueles que aparecem em comunicados no próprio site.
Depois mediante a resposta escolhem a melhor opção.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vanda said:


> Carfer:
> Guihe:
> É exatamente isso que eu penso. Não faz sentido. E fico imaginando um bando de patricinhas e de deslumbrados exigindo um folheto brasileiro só por causa de ônibus, trem, ponto de ônibus... Quanto ao guia oral, ok, de vez em quando a gente tem dificuldade de acompanhar o sotaque... mas apenas detalhes, uma ou outra coisa.


Isso! Viva a língua portuguesa em todas as suas variantes! Trabalhei com portugueses e um angolano aqui no Recife mesmo, entre 1977 e 1982, e não sentia dificuldades em entendê-los. Um deles (Virgílio R. Calado), já falecido, morou no mesmo prédio que eu e, prestativo, ainda ofereceu ajuda financeira ao meu então vivo pai que a recusou. Me demitiram do emprego, mas, ainda assim, guardo boas lembranças deles.


----------



## Guigo

Gostaria de registrar que há um youtuber português, chamado "wuant", com 1.800.000 inscritos, dos quais, cerca de 60% são brasileiros. Ele fala rápido, cheio de expressões e gírias portuguesas (de Portugal) e mesmo assim, a turma jovem do lado de cá, acompanha e gosta. Recomendo que assistam.


----------



## uchi.m

Guigo, desculpe-me o preciosismo, mas vou fazer algumas contas:

60% de 1.800.000 são 1.080.000 usuários
Segundo o PNAD de 2016, temos 102 milhões de internautas no Brasil
A cifra do topo é menos de 1% da população ativa na internet, contando até mesmo celulares
O censo de 2010 mostra 34 milhões de jovens com idade entre 10 e 29 anos; como 2010 foi sete anos atrás, hoje eles estariam entre 17 e 36 anos
A cifra do topo é menos de 3% da população jovem no Brasil, quiçá a população ativa nessa faixa etária seja a mesma na internet
Este wuant atingiria menos de 1% da população ativa na internet no Brasil e menos de 3% dos jovens entre 17-36 anos caso todos navegassem na net.

A minha pergunta é: e os outros 97%?


----------



## Guigo

O meu raciocínio, uchi, é que se 1 milhão se adaptam, não seria difícil que muitos outros se adaptassem também; afinal 1.000.000 é uma amostragem e tanto. 

Considerando o conteúdo da página, penso que teriam _tendência à loucura_! 

Aliás, antes que a Vanda apague nossos comentários e distribua broncas, vai um VIVA PORTUGAL! Afinal, hoje é 10 de junho!


----------



## uchi.m

Guigo said:


> O meu raciocínio, uchi, é que se 1 milhão se adaptam, não seria difícil que muitos outros se adaptassem também; afinal 1.000.000 é uma amostragem e tanto.


Haha, boa. Mas será que esses um milhão não teriam _tendência para o crime_?


----------



## uchi.m

VIVA PORTUGAL!


----------



## Regina22

Thank you all for the detailed feedback! 

The decision is yet to be taken.


----------

